# new albino pacman frog



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

We got a new pacman frog today, an albino one, heres some low quality pics of him hehehe


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

last


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

doesn't look very white, get some better pics. I like pacman frogs, how much was he?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he is sorta greenish, but alot whiter than the regular ones. He was $30. The pics do suck ass, but all i have is my Sanyo 8100 campra phone, not the greatest quality







.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Hes a cool frog, how big is he? and what do you feed him?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he's only about 2" big now. He ate some crickets earlier today.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

30 bucks the store buy my house sells them for only 20


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

nice hes a little PIMP


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is that a temp enclosure or is it heating
anyway i love my horned frogs


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hehe he came in a gladware container lol, he's in a 10 gallon now.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice i think i am gana get one!


----------

